# Handset mic mute problem...is there anything else I can do?



## grimmett81 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi everybody,
I've been doing quite of bit of reading on the net about other Samsung Charge and Galaxy Nexus users having the very issue I am having. When I call someone I get roughly 15-25 mins into a call and then out of no where the other person can no longer hear me while I can hear them perfectly. I have to hang up and call them back. It hasn't occured after the callback yet but it might be because I'm usually off the phone before it has a chance to happen again. I am currently running stock with the latest FP5 update. Here is what I have tried:

1. Installing the Wired Headset Routing app
2. Factory reset including wiping the SD card
3. Removing the SIM card, battery and SD card
4. Updating to the latest FP5 radio/modem
5. Installed the Eclipse and Tweaked ROMs (even though I knew using a different ROM probably wouldn't help)
5. Making sure voice privacy and enhanced noise reduction is disabled

I usually text on my phone and when I do make calls they usually aren't very long. I can't say how long the phone has had this problem but I didn't notice it until about a month and a half ago tops. Do you guys think reverting to an earlier or different modem/radio could fix the issue? I have read that some people had success with this and using the Routing app mentioned above (the app didn't help me). I don't have a lot of knowledge on modem/radios but thought maybe this might be an avenue to take in fixing my phone. I am outside my 1 year warranty by a month and I really can't afford another phone at the moment. Any help you guys could offer would be great!!

Thanks!


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

grimmett81 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I've been doing quite of bit of reading on the net about other Samsung Charge and Galaxy Nexus users having the very issue I am having. When I call someone I get roughly 15-25 mins into a call and then out of no where the other person can no longer hear me while I can hear them perfectly. I have to hang up and call them back. It hasn't occured after the callback yet but it might be because I'm usually off the phone before it has a chance to happen again. I am currently running stock with the latest FP5 update. Here is what I have tried:
> 
> 1. Installing the Wired Headset Routing app
> ...


"I have had the same thing happen to me, though not that often to be honest, however I have also heard that other people with first gen 4g phones have had the same problem...I know that when I switch my charge to 3g only I don't seem to have the issue...and like you mine started this about a month or two ago as well. 
To be honest I think it has to do with the phone trying to switch in and out of 4g while your on a call. I know my area had 4g but it was spotty, now they have upgraded the coverage area here and I have not had the issue yet...((thats what makes me think that while your on a call the phone gets week 4g and try's to switch to 3g screwing up the audio)) I don't know for sure that this is the problem but for me its what seemed to make sense....Which if thats the case it completely sucks because it wouldn't leave us much to do to fix it....


----------



## grimmett81 (Aug 17, 2012)

I usually have my 4G data turned off unless I really need it. I place calls without data enabled. This might be a stupid question but does the call still use the 4G network even if I turn off 4G data??? It must be using some type of network. I wonder if there is another setting I don't know about to revert to the 3G network??
What you're suggesting makes sense though. We recently got 4g in our area too. It might have something to do with it..


----------



## grimmett81 (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay..apparently changing the mobile network settings to CDMA mode gives me 3G network only. I have done that and will try it out for a couple days and see if that fixes the problem. I will post back..Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

3g, 1x is cdma, and its the only one that carries the call (voice). 4g is data only, and I have had this issue since I bought the phone the day it came out... I haven't been able to fix it either, but I just learned to keep my calls short and sweet. If you find a fix let me know.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

ijustdontcare said:


> 3g, 1x is cdma, and its the only one that carries the call (voice). 4g is data only, and I have had this issue since I bought the phone the day it came out... I haven't been able to fix it either, but I just learned to keep my calls short and sweet. If you find a fix let me know.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


True for sure but maybe it just has something to do with the switching back and forth during the call that effects the audio somehow...Like I said I'm not 100% sure thats the issue it just seemed to eliminate the problem for me...either way hope it helps..


----------



## grimmett81 (Aug 17, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to make any extended calls yet. I'm not THAT popular of a guy but I should be on the phone tonight for a bit. I will get back with you all when I have a verdict.


----------



## grimmett81 (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay, so I talked for about an hour straight on my phone last night and my voice did not drop at all on the call. I'm not 100% sure if the problem is fixed but this is the first time I have been on the phone for over 15 minutes that my voice did not drop in the past month. So, the problem is either with how my phone handles LTE or is with our 4G network in town. Either way, I don't really use 4G that much so it's not a huge deal. I consider the problem resolved but will be interested in trying some extended calls in different 4G areas to troubleshoot. Thanks for the great tip. It was a lifesaver!


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad this works for ya...at least for now, hopefully fp5 took care of the issue, however I'm not taking the update until tweekstock's update comes out...err. at least I hope it does..lol I'm moving away from this phone but I'll still have it around for awhile for a backup and other ehem, stuff..lol so I'm for sure gonna keep on hackin it..lol


----------



## grimmett81 (Aug 17, 2012)

FP5 didn't fix the issue for me. I waited until I updated to FP5 to ask for help on the forums. I have noticed better battery life with FP5 though. I'm going to stick to stock and hopefully a new version of Tweaked that supports FP5 will be released soon. Good luck with the new phone!


----------

